# Ping Requests in Python



## impervius (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, im new to python and i was just wondering how i would go about pinging an IP address. Can anyone help me?


----------



## ita-yishunss (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder if these might help http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/409689


----------



## impervius (Jan 11, 2007)

ok, i've got that code there, but i'm thoroughly confused as to how i to input the ip for pinging. if i type ping(127.0.0.1) for example, it takes issues with my multiple decimal points. how do i format the address?


----------

